# Wight Light



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

As I live here, I thought a selection may be of interest. Some images are from film, more digital and others scans - hence the variation in quality. This isn't my thread, coz many memebers may well have visited The Garden Isle at some stage in their lives, so please put in any images you have for us to admire. Give a title and any information you wish. Thanks.

First off is St Helen's harbour in winter. Village was home of Jeremy Irons when young. My computer whizz kid lives on the green










Mike


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Gorgeous pic.... visited once in my twenties, don't have any pics. All remember is a discussion about driving fast on Military Rd :sadwalk: Had a friend there who used to import rare animals. This would have been late 70's early 80's.. Said he used t walk a lion cub on the beach.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes he was Isle of Wight Zoo owner at Sandown. He has passed on, so his daughter runs the outfit now. Featured on TV.

Mike


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Oh man that is so beautiful. How I'd wish to live in a coastal town/village somewhere. I imagine it rains a lot in the coastal areas throughout UK, right ?

(I know this is an island but you get the idea)


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Ashey farmland in May, with a dash of the usual chrome yellow. Village near Ryde. It existed before Ryde, and even had its own bishop'










Mike


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

gimli said:


> Oh man that is so beautiful. How I'd wish to live in a coastal town/village somewhere. I imagine it rains a lot in the coastal areas throughout UK, right ?
> 
> (I know this is an island but you get the idea)


 Rust, more rust, and yet more rust, plus high winds are my 4 main bugbears about living on the coast. The simplest of jobs working on the car can become a complete nightmare.

On the other hand, we don't get so much ice and snow


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Aluminium and salt laden air don't make good companions. I look out at the mainland and the pollution hovering there. Windy today, but as I don't like hot weather, the coastal temperatures keep a notch or two lower.

Mike


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I love the Isle of Wight. We used to have a fortnight at Nodes Point holiday camp pretty much every year when I was a kid. Caught the train from London to Pompey, then the ferry over to Ryde, a trip on the little pier train and then onto to the holiday camp, which was near St. Helens and over the years got to know the island quite well. Last visited in October 2011, with the other half, staying at a small hotel in Shanklin and I was thrilled she loved the place as well. She particularly loved Osborne House and Carisbrooke Castle, although I hate what Alum Bay has turned into. I revisited the beach we used to go to from the camp, which was a fair walk and was thrilled to still recognise 'my rock' that I have many of photo of me sat on top of! I took a view snaps on what was my last trip -














































Mind you, Pam found it a bit cold for her at times!


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for those shots Caller. Osborne House looks quite atmospheric!

Mike


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

An initial few from me Mike...parents lived in Bembridge for 40 years, so I have a more(!)...but these were all taken this Feb/Mar:

*View from Brading to Newport road*:










*View of Freshwater Bay / Needles from Military Road*:










*Portsmouth from Seaview:*










*Seaview*:










*Seaview*:










*Yarmouth*:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I don't know how many times I used the Portsmouth - Fishbourne car ferry but it must be many hundreds... and I've often taken this exact same photo from the ferry. It has always looked the perfect setting...although I guess the people that live there may get fed up with seeing the ferry with another load of grockles on board...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Some of those shots of the shoreline resemble some areas of the Great Lakes. Even the building seem familiar.

Later,
William


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

7am in November at *Bembridge Lifeboat Station*. Goodness knows why I was up so early; it was cold and windy.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Paul for some nice shots, I know them all as one would expect from an inmate of the Island. Keep 'em coming!

Only a few yards where you were standing










Mike


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

If it's one thing I enjoy is a beautiful and natural landscape with plenty of places to see AND NO PEOPLE around. Or at least very few. I'd probably be outside all day if I lived there.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dobra said:


> Thanks Paul for some nice shots, I know them all as one would expect from an inmate of the Island. Keep 'em coming!
> 
> Only a few yards where you were standing
> 
> ...


 When was that taken Mike?....many, many years ago I think. I've been going to the Lane End Cafe next to these huts for years; picture below from 2014 --- me in the hat, my son on my right, my mother in pink (sadly no longer with us).










And like I said, I'm always taking the same photo from the Fishourne ferry, this time with the tide out :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

The huts were taken from the lifeboat pier behind where you sitting outside at the cafe. 13 April last year


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dobra said:


> The huts were taken from the lifeboat pier behind where you sitting outside at the cafe. 13 April last year


  I guess they've smartened up the huts a bit since I last saw them.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Quarr Abbey - close to Ryde. Designed by a Belgian monk architect and built of hand made bricks transported across the Channel to Wootton Creek. In all, three were built - Belgium, France and IoW. I have had a tour of the abbey and monastery by the deputy abbot some years ago. Also, I have had two books rebound by their book restoration department.

















Mike


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice photo of Quarr Abbey Mike :thumbsup:

Went there myself in 2015. I thought the small burial ground for the monks was very tranquil.


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm lucky to live in the Lakes (even though the weather is pretty crap most of the time). This is 2 minutes from my front door (Enerdale Lake). Poor photos as they were taken on my phone).








http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o285/Todmyst/Mobile%20Uploads/20160212_095754_zps2b30o6ow.jpg[/IMG]








http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o285/Todmyst/Mobile%20Uploads/20160212_104931_zpsndyffd2j.jpg[/IMG]

That's better.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

> very nice photos


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice shots Paul. We often go to have a bit of peace in the true sense. Here is another angle of Quarr shewing the brickwork.











Mike


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Last one for Quarr Abbey (have dozens more). After morning Mass


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Well, if you look hard in the background, you'll just see the IOW. This is Titchfield Haven looking towards Cowes:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

A few more from me:

Bembridge Life Boat Station:










Qualifies as you can *just* see the IoW on the horizon in the extreme left....and I am going to the IoW on this ferry at Portsmouth:










Half way across, so that's also allowed...my son in the centre:










Sigh...another one of these...I really must get therapy or buy one of these houses. Must be on the larger ferry for this shot as I'm much higher up. Fishbourne from the ferry:


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I was last on the island in 2011 - had a great pint in the sunny yard of the Bonchurch Inn - tucked away up a steep, narrow drive.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Bonchurch










Spithead - Ghosts of the Past










mike


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

*Cowes Week*

Little and Large










Landing










Royal Yacht Squadron










mike


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

*Brading Haven Yacht Club* : 10th June 2014 --- day my Dad died...he was a member for many years.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dobra said:


> Bonchurch


 Bonchurch, not an area I know very well Mike. But my brother lived there for many years when he worked for Mike Harris at Isle of Wight Glass. He emigrated to Australia in the early 1980s but is back for visits most years...and I think he and his New Zealand wife will eventually retire to the IoW.....he loves the place and still has many old school friends on the Island.

What I do remember is that parts of Bonchurch are built on a side of a hill and his flat (The Pitts I think) had a garden at 60 degrees and a goat lived on it.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Paul - knew a few characters in Bonchurch - an antiques dealer with a shop in Ventnor High Street (now retired), a French widow we used to bump into for coffee and another antiques dealer who now runs a restaurant on Ventnor seafront. The roads are twisting and turning, but some lovely properties down there.

Harris business has moved to Arreton Barns, and Mrs Harris's son runs the outfit now. A few years ago, I had a meeting with Mrs Harris, to try to market her glass in Frankfurt a M airport, but production was too limited, as it was specialist made. She still serves in the shop. Perhaps when your brother next visits Blighty, he may like to see the new set-up at Arreton?

mike


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dobra said:


> Thanks Paul - knew a few characters in Bonchurch - an antiques dealer with a shop in Ventnor High Street (now retired), a French widow we used to bump into for coffee and another antiques dealer who now runs a restaurant on Ventnor seafront. The roads are twisting and turning, but some lovely properties down there.
> 
> Harris business has moved to Arreton Barns, and Mrs Harris's son runs the outfit now. A few years ago, I had a meeting with Mrs Harris, to try to market her glass in Frankfurt a M airport, but production was too limited, as it was specialist made. She still serves in the shop. Perhaps when your brother next visits Blighty, he may like to see the new set-up at Arreton?
> 
> mike


 I'm sure he would love to see the Arreton set-up....since he carried on glass making when he went to Australia. This is him:

http://sabbiagallery.com/artists/nick-wirdnam/

...and I think the Harris's helped him get established in Auzzie. But I'm a little confused, because a glass blowing friend of mine had indicated that Isle of Wight Glass auctioned off all their equipment about 2 years ago...this friend was thinking of going to IoW to bid ....


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Benzies of Cowes, IoW. AD for several hi-end wristpieces. Saw a rather nice watch for £7600, but trouble is, the High Command was standing there, urging me to rush to the car park....










IoW speling getz werse










mike


----------

